
Poll HN: Favorite web server language and front-end - Blackstone4
http://www.polljunkie.com/poll/mifmew/javascript
======
Blackstone4
View the results here:
[http://www.polljunkie.com/poll/zgsgdq/javascript/view](http://www.polljunkie.com/poll/zgsgdq/javascript/view)

